# British Bulldog Rescue Centres?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anybody know of any British Bulldog Rescue Centres? I am looking for my mum as she is loking for one but would prefer to give one a loving home from a rescue if possible.

Many thanks


----------

